# Relocation / Transfer Help



## AquaMan (Feb 28, 2007)

I have been asked to consider relocating to a different office in my company - in the same state. I'm wondering if anyone has done this and what sort of package they got to transfer. I'm a PE with 4 years experience plus a masters degree working for a large consulting firm...I guess that's lower-mid level.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## redrum (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm sure every company is different, but what I have been told from a couple of former coworkers that most of the time the relocation package for anyone but senior management is generally poor.

You just need to ask for what you need and consider getting it in writing.

if I was going to relocate I would expect the company to pay at a minimum:

1. All moving expenses (people to pack, truck, etc)

2. Reimbursement of Realtors Fee's and any closing costs on your house if you have one (that can be thousands)

3. Some temporary housing until you find something you like


----------



## udpolo15 (Mar 1, 2007)

I am not sure how fimilar you are with the new area, but you may ask for them to pay for a trip or two with your spouse (or significant other if they are coming with) to check out the area and look at housing.

Also, is there something in this for you? Raise/Promotion? I would expect a little something if they were moving me.


----------



## jfusilloPE (Mar 1, 2007)

I just took a position with another firm out of state.

They offered me:

1.) Trip to arrange for lodging

2.) Packing and moving of household goods

3.) Transportation

Plus a hefty salary increase!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice! :bio:

I'd love to hook myself up with a good relocation package when the time comes. But you're in a different position if you're moving somewhere and need to find work rather than being recruited/transferred. I guess if you're looking at all the firms in the area, one may pony up some cash to get you over the competition.


----------



## Dleg (Mar 1, 2007)

I got relocated once when I worked for a huge oilfield services company. As I recall, they paid and arranged for everything associated with the move, which was farily simple because I was still young and single and didn't own a house or anything. But that included temporary lodging, all food during that time, and the actual move was accomplished by a professional moving company and I didn't have to lift a finger.

Though I did not get a salary riase, the relocation itself was considered a step up in terms of responsibility and profile (offshore vs. land), and there was more pay in terms of hazard bonuses and such, and more time off due to the nature of the work.

So I guess I would be looking at what incentives they are offering to get you to move, unless it's a situation of "move it or lose it".


----------

